# Memory Lane's building has been sold.



## Goldenrod (Feb 11, 2018)

Harv will sell out of his garage and the building's new owner has agreed to have the Spring show on the property.  Business will be as normal for now.


----------



## GTs58 (Feb 11, 2018)

Will Harv also be incorporating the structure around the garage for selling or is his garage 5000 + sq. ft.?


----------



## catfish (Feb 11, 2018)

Good info!


----------

